
Who Is Most Likely to Switch From Windows to a Mac? - ramshanker
http://www.vertoanalytics.com/chart-week-likely-switch-windows-mac/
======
simonh
In the actual article it says 25% are 'willing' to switch to the Mac, not that
they will.

I'm 'willing' to switch to a Porsche 911. That doesn't mean it's going to
happen.

The truth is we really don't know exactly what the report said at all. The
whole article looks like it's predicated on deliberate distortion and
misrepresentation of the underlying source.

------
boyce
Here in Britain there's a Microsoft advert at the moment (maybe elsewhere too,
no idea) that says at the end of it "You don't expect to be able to draw on a
screen"

That's literally the only feature they mention. Touchscreen compatibility. It
makes them look like they're from the stone age and completely unaware of the
competition

~~~
DaiPlusPlus
It's true, to an extent: only the more expensive iPad Pro supports Apple's
native "Pencil" tool - the non-Pro iPad can only use third-party Bluetooth
styluses that have a sub-par user-experience.

But yeah - Microsoft just won't let the "Pen computing" vision die - they've
been at it since their first "Windows for Pen Computing" release in 1992.

Serious question: does anyone use the handwriting note-taking abilities they
added to the Edge Browser when people were begging for Extension support?

~~~
actsasbuffoon
As an owner of both a Surface and an iPad Pro, I can confidently state that
the stylus experience is much better on the iPad.

The stylus is a neat gimmick on the Surface, but usability suffered after they
stopped licensing their stylus tech from Wacom. Sometimes it tracks the stylus
when you’re not quite touching the screen, so you get messy little lines
before and after your strokes. The pressure sensitivity isn’t very good
either. It doesn’t track well enough to take hand-written notes at the scale
you’d write on paper, so you have to write in huge letters. Microsoft should
go back to Wacom.

As for Apple’s Pencil, it’s fantastic. It’s actually better than my Wacom
Cintiq (admittedly, it’s a previous gen Cintiq. The new version may be
better). The accuracy and latency are great, pressure sensitivity is
excellent, and tilt sensitivity works well. The only bad thing is that you
have to charge the stylus, but a full charge takes about 20 minutes.

So if I were Microsoft, I wouldn’t be using the stylus as a selling point,
considering their stylus is way behind the competition. And seriously
Microsoft, you have no business trying to develop your own stylus tech just to
save a few bucks. Wacom has this stuff figured out, so just pony up the dough
and be done with it.

~~~
hungerstrike
I agree with your opinion that the Apple Pencil offers the best experience
(and I also own a Surface Pro 1 and 3 and a couple of iPad Pros).

Even the first Wacom stylus that Microsoft had for the first Surface Pro
wasn't as good as the Pencil. When I got my first iPad Pro, I was angry at
Microsoft for not doing as good a job as Apple did with the Pencil despite
having many years head start. Honestly, wtf Microsoft?

Luckily for them I like just about everything else in Windows better than iOS.
The only thing Windows has been missing for tablet mode IMO has been a
dictation key on their virtual keyboard. That's why I treat my Surface Pro as
a laptop. (I gave away the Surface Pro 1 and kept the 3.)

Microsoft is _finally_ giving us a dictation key this fall though, so I will
most likely switch away from iPad altogether if that works well. At that point
the only thing the iPad will offer for me is the tight integration with
Facetime/iMessage. I can't wait to have a full OS and real Chrome on a Windows
tablet again!

------
mherrmann
What I find ridiculous are Apple's prices. I need 16GB RAM, 256+GB SSD for dev
work. In 2014, a MacBook Pro with these specs cost me €1500. Today, it would
be €2000. I lost my MacBook on a train two weeks ago [1]. Because of this
surge in prices, I decided to go for a Dell XPS 13. It's supposed to be the
best Linux laptop and cost me €1600 with 16/512GB.

[1]: [https://fman.io/blog/lost-laptop/](https://fman.io/blog/lost-laptop/)

~~~
ProblemFactory
In 2014, USD/EUR exchange rate was around 1.35-1.40. In 2017, it has been
around 1.05-1.10.

So assuming Apple originally prices things in dollars and converts for foreign
markets, 1500 EUR in 2014 is the same price as 1900-2000 EUR today just based
on the exchange rate changes.

~~~
simonh
I'm in the UK. Don't even get me started. Thanks Brexit voters, you really
stuck it to The Man this time!

------
dialupmodem
After being a windows jerk for 20 years I fully switched over about a year
ago. My only remaining attachment to Microsoft is an old version of office I
have running in CrossOver.

I think what did it for me was the hardware, but the forced updates and
telemetry completely sabotaged trust and closed the deal. It was a tough move,
but my new found hatred for Microsoft fueled the whole journey adequately.
Just what are they thinking?

This survey is making me think I may start packing my things and moving to
Linux. With great numbers come all the nasty viruses. No thanks!

~~~
marcus_holmes
yeah, interesting that the survey doesn't report the numbers of dissatisfied
Mac users who plan on switching to GNU/Linux. I suspect they were never given
this as an option.

Anecdata would suggest that the desire to move to something else is more
prevalent amongst devs and techies. The MacBook is becoming a consumer device.

~~~
digi_owl
> The MacBook is becoming a consumer device.

I think it always has been. The "pro" has been aimed more at artists than
techies, and even there thing have been sagging as of late.

That Macbooks ran unix was a legacy of Next, and there in turn i was a
convenient choice for rapidly bringing up a usable OS.

The BSD side of OSX/MacOS have been largely stagnant since the first release,
afaik.

------
dagaci
This article feels like click bait. Windows install-base is so vast that the
"25% Will Switch in 6 months" part is clearly ridiculous. Just be clear Apple
sells around 8 million mac in 6 months while the Windows 10 installed-base
alone is 500 million...

------
k__
I'm using Linux PCs for development for 10 years now, but when I started
mobile development, had to buy a MacBook.

And I have to say, it is kinda nice. I don't think the gains for developer are
so big that they justify a double price, but they are certainly nice.

The alu body is very sturdy and the touchpad disabling when typing is really
good.

I also started doing educational videos and QuickTime + iMovie are pre-
installed so I could start without any hesitation.

On the other hand, macOS has bad UX, often I can't find how to do things right
away, because they aren't correctly named or hiding is some strange sub-menus
somewhere. I don't think it's much worse than on Linux, but everyone was
praising macOS UX and I just can't see it. Also the keyboard has a different
layout than on PC and it feels like shortcuts are randomly spread between Ctrl
and Cmd. The first week I had to Google some keys, because the keyboard didn't
have labels for them ([, ], ~ and | for example).

I also read that many people are switching from Apple MacBooks to MS Surface
Pro since the latest iteration of MacBooks came out.

------
mulvya
As the conclusion says,

 _I’m not implying wrongdoing on Verto’s part, but I don’t believe their
survey results. The idea that such a huge chunk of the PC market could or
would simply up and move to Apple, or that Apple could even absorb the influx
of customers within such a short period of time, are both highly dubious
assertions. Customers may talk about making these kinds of moves due to brand
halos or favorable perception, but there’s no indication that PC consumers are
going to leap for Apple en masse._

------
xbmcuser
The real threat to Windows is Chromebooks as more and more people are
realizing they don't need to spend $1-2k for something when they can do most
of the stuff they want with a $2-300 device.

------
Zekio
good luck for that to happen, really doubt these Surveys are even gonna be
close to reality

------
PixelB
Clickbait trash.

